# unusual lump



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My Crele (like a Polish) has a lump that feels like the size and shape of a big grape. I don't know what it is. It can be moved around. I don't know of anything she could have swallowed and nothing has a near perfect shape like that. Any guesses?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Where at ?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Its sortof between the neck and the crop.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe a cyst? Cysts move, tumors dont. Check her today and see if it's still there, might've been something stuck in the esophagus.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have to reexamine. Thing is, whatever it is, I think it would have been too big to swallow. Like a Polish swallowing a large grape.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's the beginning of the crop. She is also pendulous and now weak. I'll try corid, antibiotic, and worming and tube feedings. 
I had originally had 5, Crele. 2 died in shipment, one died at a year old and I opened her up and her liver was covered with pepper sized specks. No idea what it was.In the same shipment , One Houdan died of wry neck as a baby, aBO as a 6 month old. few years ago, one BO died from Mareks (no symptoms) at a year old And sent for necropsy. One SS died, went lame and deteriorated àt 3/4 years old. I have another lame, but normal. I have an SS that is pale, sits around and is jaundiced on and off but eats like a pig. And this only Crele that's skinny and weak and has a pendulous crop with a grape size lump in it.

So from that shipment, I have 4 healthy birds lèft, one pale, one skinny with a crop problem. One limping That's from 12, 

Not a good %. A year or 2 after that I hatched 10 silkies and have 9 left. On got an infected bite and died.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She has a major pendulous crop. She needs a bra. I've been giving her mash and she's really perked up. I still don't know what that lump is. Maybe it's her heart.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you smell her breath?Or any funky smells?Maybe give her some plain yogurt in case of a fungal infection of the crop.Antibiotics kill good bacteria and bad things happen.I was taking them for huge boil and ended up with a yeast infection which was 10x worse than the boil.Now I eat yogurt taking any antibiotic,regardless.When giving the chickens antibiotics,I also provide yogurt.It may or may not help but you never know until you try. I think it does and I've never had another yeast infection.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No odor, good appetite. I'll get a picture of her, but not much to see.


----------

